# Nikon D5000 Focus Problem



## clgreer63 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a Nikon D5000 camera.  Recently I was trying to take pictures of outdoor Christmas decorations and was having problems getting the camera to focus on anything using my 18-55 mm lens.  If I zoomed in a little bit, the camera would focus, but then I could not get everything into the frame.

As an additional problem, a month ago I dropped the camera with this lens from about 5' high out of the top of my backpack onto soft grass.  I am not sure if the camera and/or lens is damaged and wondering if this is what is causing the focusing problems.  My other lenses work fine in the dark (and the 18-55 mm lens works fine during the day).  Should I take my camera and lens to a repair shop to see if either or both are damaged, or is there something I can do at home to assess this before taking it to a shop.

Thanks.


----------



## Mully (Dec 29, 2012)

Was the camera out in the cold for any length of time?  I would try again and see if you get the same results.  Are the lens contacts clean?


----------



## KmH (Dec 29, 2012)

Re-read pages 54 - 61 in your D5000 User's Manual. Pay close attention to page 55 where it shows a variety of situations when auto focus will not function well.

The auto focus module in the camera needs light to work. Only half the light that the lens lets into the camera actually goes to the AF module. The other half of the light goes up to the viewfinder.

Also, the AF system will work better when the lens maximum aperture is less than f/5.6. when your 18-55 mm lens is zoomed from 18 mm towards 55 mm the f/stop gradually changes from f/3.5 to f.5.6 shortly before reaching 55 mm.
Understanding Camera Autofocus


----------

